# Configuration Disque Dur Ethernet Iomega



## EricBu (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème de configuration d'un disque dur externe Ethernet Iomega.

J'utilise un iMac avec Leopard. Etant donné que je vais acheter bientôt un portable mac (et oui après 20 ans de Windows et 15 jours de iMac je ne pense qu'aux Mac ;-), j'ai eu l'idée d'acheter un disque dur externe Iomega pour faire automatiquement les sauvegardes sur ce disque (via Time Machine).

J'ai effectué les connections, dans le terminal quand je tape "findsmb" le disque dur semble reconnu:

IP ADDR         NETBIOS NAME     WORKGROUP/OS/VERSION 
192.168.1.7     STORAGE-9320   [&#519;] [] [&#65535;]

Avec Safari je suis allé dans l'interface du disque dur, voilà les principales informations que je peux voir:

Informations système
Nom d'hôte	STORAGE-9320	
Nom du groupe	WORKGROUP
Administrateur	admin	
Version du micrologiciel	 K1.01 L1.0 W1.1
Informations réseau
Adresse IP	192.168.1.7
Informations de service
Service Samba	 Activé	
Service FTP	 Activé  	

Config IP
 	 IP dynamique (DHCP)



Mon problème est que mon iMac ne semble pas reconnaître ce disque dur comme un disque dur, par exemple quand je vais dans time machine il ne me propose pas de sauvegarder mes données sur ce disque (en fait il ne voit aucun disque dur).

Merci pour votre aide,

Eric


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Samba semble activé, donc ça devrait être ok. Ton disque doit être accessible à l'adresse_ smb://192.168.1.7/_

As-tu monté le disque ? C'est une condition nécessaire avant d'utiliser un support de masse (raccourci Pomme+K dans le Finder).

Et si tu veux utiliser TimeMachine, je pense qu'il faudra par la suite que le montage soit effectué dès le démarrage. On en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois sur le forum. Fais une petite recherche.


----------



## EricBu (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Non je ne l'avais pas monté, maintenant le disque apparaît dans le Finder sous Partagés.

Je ne le vois toujours pas dans time machine mais je vais effectuer la recherche sur le forum.

Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse, et généralement pour l'aide que j'ai obtenue sur le forum à plusieurs reprises (ça compte dans ma décision d'acheter un deuxième mac).

Eric


----------



## EricBu (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,


J'ai trouvé ce sujet :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=173552

mais je ne pas glisser l'icône qui représente le disque (dans le finder sous Partagés) dans Prefs systèmes -> Comptes utilisateurs -> Votre compte -> Ouverture.

Si vous avez un lien vers sujet qui m'expliquerait comment monter un disque ethernet dès le démarrage merci de la poster.

Eric


----------



## EricBu (24 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,


En fait je ne peux pas écrire sur mon disque dur.

Après avoir monté le disque avec pomme + K, son adresse IP apparaît dans le finder mais son icône n'apparaît pas sur le bureau. Quand je glisse un ficher sur l'adresse IP un plus apparaît mais le fichier n'est pas écrit, et le finder me donne un code erreur "-36":

Copie
"Le finder ne peut pas terminer l'opération : certaines données de "mon fichier.txt" n'ont pas pu être lues ou écrites.
(Code d'erreur -36)" 


Habitué des PC, je dirais qu'il faut formater les disque dur, mais je dirais plutôt que je ne l'ai pas monté correctement sur mon disque.

Voici la totalité des paramètres:


Informations système
Nom d'hôte	STORAGE-9320	
Nom du groupe	WORKGROUP
Administrateur	admin	
Date/heure	2007/12/24 01:44:27 GMT2	
Langue	
Version du micrologiciel	 K1.01 L1.0 W1.1

Informations réseau
Adresse IP	192.168.1.7

Informations de service
Service Samba	 Activé	
Service FTP	 Activé

Informations relatives au disque
Espace libre	 476820 MB free
Taille totale	 476940 MB

Config IP
 	 IP dynamique (DHCP)	

 Serveur SMB
Liste de dossiers	 	Liste partagée
PUBLIC                      PUBLIC
iMacEric                     iMacEric


Serveur FTP
...

Serveur multimédia de la XBOX360
...


En avance merci pour votre aide.

Eric


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Décembre 2007)

EricBu a dit:


> Habitué des PC, je dirais qu'il faut formater les disque dur


Comme il s'agit d'un disque réseau, on peut d'ores et déjà éliminer l'histoire du formatage NTFS sous Mac OS.

En revanche, il peut y avoir des problèmes de droits d'accès (pas de partage en écriture, utilisateur non identifié), ou de protocole d'identification (transmission incorrecte du login et du mot de passe).


----------



## EricBu (24 Décembre 2007)

(Re)bonjour,

Je pense effectivement que c'est une histoire de mots de passe. La première fois que j'ai monté le disque réseau un mot de passe m'a été demandé. Maintenant il ne m'est plus demandé à chaque montage.

J'aimerais vérifier le mot de passe que j'ai rentré, comment faire ?  Je ne sais pas où ils sont stockés.

Merci,

Eric


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Décembre 2007)

Si c'est sur le Mac, peut-être est-ce dans le trousseau (_/Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseau daccès.app_). Mais la relecture du mot de passe en clair est interdite. Tout ce qu'on peut faire, c'est le supprimer du trousseau afin qu'il soit redemandé à l'utilisateur au moment nécessaire.


----------



## EricBu (24 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai réinitialisé les mots de passe, j'ai effectué le montage (voir copie d'écran), mais j'ai l'impression que le montage est toujours incomplet (quand je glisse un fichier sur un dossier le plus s'affiche mais il est toujours vide et je n'ai pas de disque dur ethernet sur mon bureau).

Là je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Merci,

Eric


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, je viens de voir passer un article sur le site de  macosxhints: "10.5: Browse an SMB Network Drive in Leopard". Une particularité de Leopard, semble-t-il...

Est-ce que ça réglerait ton problème ?


----------



## EricBu (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

C'est effectivement une piste d'autant plus sérieuse que l'utilitaire de disque m'indique que le nombre de fichiers augmente quand je fais des drag and drop, mais j'ai un souci en lisant l'article que tu m'as indiqué :
"sudo smbclient -L NETWORK_DRIVE_NAME
Replace NETWORK_DRIVE_NAME with the Windows name for your network drive"

C'est quoi le Windows name pour mon disque réseau (Je pensais en avoir terminé avec ce windOS mais il revient au galop ;-) ? J'ai essayé plusieurs noms différents mais j'ai que des mesages d'erreur:

Ordinateur-de-Eric:~ Eric$ findsmb
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
	LC_ALL = (unset),
	LANG = "UTF-8"
    are supported and installed on your system.
perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

                                *=DMB
                                +=LMB
IP ADDR         NETBIOS NAME     WORKGROUP/OS/VERSION 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
192.168.1.7     STORAGE-9320   [	WORKGROUP     ]

Ordinateur-de-Eric:~ Eric$ sudo smbclient -L STORAGE-9320
Password:
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
session request to STORAGE-9320 failed (Call returned zero bytes (EOF))
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
session request to *SMBSERVER failed (Call returned zero bytes (EOF))

Ordinateur-de-Eric:~ Eric$ sudo smbclient -L WORKGROUP
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
session request to WORKGROUP failed (Call returned zero bytes (EOF))
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
session request to *SMBSERVER failed (Call returned zero bytes (EOF))

Ordinateur-de-Eric:~ Eric$ sudo smbclient -L smb://192.168.1.7/
Connection to smb: failed

Ordinateur-de-Eric:~ Eric$ sudo smbclient -L 192.168.1.7
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
session request to 192.168.1.7 failed (Call returned zero bytes (EOF))
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
session request to 192 failed (Call returned zero bytes (EOF))
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding




Pour mémo voici les informations concernant le disque réseau que je peux voir dans Safari (http://192.168.1.7/):
Nom d'hôte	STORAGE-9320	
Nom du groupe	WORKGROUP
Administrateur	admin	
Version du micrologiciel	 K1.01 L1.0 W1.1
Informations réseau
Adresse IP	192.168.1.7

Config IP: 	 IP dynamique (DHCP)

Serveur SMB
Liste de dossiers	 	Liste partagée
PUBLIC                     PUBLIC
iMacEric                    iMacEric

Utilitaire disque
2007/12/25 16:15:42 Scan complete
15 File(s), 5 Dir(s), Used Size=181K, 0 Error(s)

Notez que j'ai 15 fichiers, avant les drag and drop dans le finder j'en avais 9, par conséquent les fichiers sont bien présents... mais invisibles.

Merci par avance pour vos remarques,

Eric


----------



## ecolopolo (25 Décembre 2007)

Je viens certainement comme un cheveux sur la soupe... mais j'ai un soucis également avec un disque dur externe ethernet iomega... Pour ma part, le disque dur n'est pas détecté "unknow his name" lorsque je fais findsmb dans le terminal... Il fonctionne cependant très bien en usb... dsl de v'nir comme ça! je suis sous tiger pour ma part :-D Est ce que je ferais mieux de recréer un nouveau sujet??


----------



## EricBu (30 Décembre 2007)

Finalement je crois que je vais devoir attendre la mise à jour majeure de Leopard qui devrait arriver mi-janvier. J'espère que ça fonctionnera.

Eric


----------



## stef48 (3 Janvier 2008)

Juste pour info: j'ai le même soucis.

Disque réseau ethernet HP Media Vault avec un volume nommé Backup sur lequel j'aurais aimé faire travailler Time Machine.

J'ai fais le nécessaire pour que mon volume Backup monte au démarrage-> OK
Malheureusement je ne vois toujours pas mon disque Backup comme disque disponible pour Time Machine.

Voilà ça ne fait pas avancer le sujet plus que çà.

Config:
HP Media Vault 320 Go en réseau via switch Netgear et modem routeur Club-Internet (en mode DHCP).
Aucun pb pour lire et écrire en direct sur le disque. Tout semble normal sauf que Time Machine ne le connait pas.


----------



## EricBu (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,



stef48 a dit:


> Juste pour info: j'ai le même soucis.
> ...
> Aucun pb pour lire et écrire en direct sur le disque.



Merci pour l'information, tu as tout de même moins de soucis que moi, tu peux lire et écrire en direct sur le disque.

Nous verrons ce qu'il se passera après la mise à jour majeure de mi-janvier.

Eric


----------



## EricBu (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai réessayé ce qu'a indiqué PA5CAL dans son dernier message.

J'ai à nouveau essayé la commande "sudo smbclient -L STORAGE-9320" (le nom du disque "STORAGE-9320" a été obtenu avec la commande findsmb) et MIRACLE :

sudo smbclient -L STORAGE-9320
Password: 
Domain=[&#519;] OS=[] Server=[]

	Sharename       Type      Comment
	---------       ----      -------
	PUBLIC          Disk      
	iMacEric        Disk      
	IPC$            IPC       
Domain=[&#519;] OS=[] Server=[]

	Server               Comment
	---------            -------

	Workgroup            Master
	---------            -------

Notez que les deux dossiers «PUBLIC» et «iMacEric» doivent être listés dans la liste partagée du serveur SMB.

Après "sudo killall Finder" pour tuer le finder, puis avec un nouveau finder j'ai à nouveau monté le disque avec pomme K (l'adresse est du type smb://192.168.1.7/).

Les disque apparaît alors sur mon bureau ce qui est un gros progrès !

Cependant j'ai encore un soucis, je vois les dossiers (ou disques) dans le finder (ou sur le bureau) mais quand je glisse un dossier dedans j'ai le code d'erreur «-36».

Courage on va y arriver !

Eric


----------



## EricBu (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Le disque fonctionne, il fallait juste mettre à jour le firmware.

La solution est ici:
http://www.iomegasupportforums.com/...order=asc&highlight=ethernet+leopard&start=15

Le firmware pour Leopard est ici:
https://iomega-na-en.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/iomega_na_en.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=19608

Maintenant je peux voir les dossiers dans le disque.

Il suffit que je trouve la solution pour monter le disque directement au démarrage et ce sera parfait.

Encore merci pour la participation au forum.

Eric


----------

